# 'Eat Water' pasta



## F Enzo (May 3, 2012)

Hi has anyone tried this new pasta. I read these are perfect for diabetics as they are zero calories.


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2012)

Hi F Enzo, welcome to the forum  I had never heard of it, but found it on amazon and it looks very expensive and of no nutritional value, made from plant fibre. Not necessarily perfect for diabetics - we need calories too!


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2012)

Will have a try


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2012)

hi welcome to the forum. Excuse my suspicious mind are you involved in any way in the selling of this product
Have googled it and its not cheep ?2.55 for a 2 serving pack. how its matketed it sounds like the latest  cure for every thing
edited to add last line


----------



## MeanMom (May 3, 2012)

You would be better to just do that.

Eat Water,I mean.


----------



## quinny (May 7, 2012)

My daughter, who strugles with normal pasta, eats DREAMFIELDS pasta. Its just 5 grams of digestible carbahydrate for a normal porsion of the pasta. She loves the fact that it tasts just like normal pasta with out the spike In blood sugars for hours after. Its something to do with solible fiber.Its american but you can buy it here on line. In fact if you go to there web site theres a 20% off  at moment. Try it its amazing. They have a you tube video explaining how it works. Not cheap but deffinatly makes her pasta meals easyer.


----------



## slipper (May 7, 2012)

quinny said:


> My daughter, who strugles with normal pasta, eats DREAMFIELDS pasta. Its just 5 grams of digestible carbahydrate for a normal porsion of the pasta. She loves the fact that it tasts just like normal pasta with out the spike In blood sugars for hours after. Its something to do with solible fiber.Its american but you can buy it here on line. In fact if you go to there web site theres a 20% off  at moment. Try it its amazing. They have a you tube video explaining how it works. Not cheap but deffinatly makes her pasta meals easyer.



That does look interesting; I couldn't see what the total weight of each pack was, anyone know?


----------



## quinny (May 8, 2012)

Not big boxes i,m afraid, My daughter is at work but i,ll ask her to look at the box latter. I realy depends if you can keep it just for you to eat or if you have to cook it for the family to it gets expencive. My daughter uses it as a bit of a treat.


----------



## quinny (May 8, 2012)

Only 10% of price at mo. Got that wrong , sorry.


----------



## slipper (May 8, 2012)

Thanks quinny, may give it a try if there are say 4 or 5 portions.


----------



## Jakub Obstoj (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah I've tried eat water...blah blah blah


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 16, 2015)

I suspect you probably get a staff discount as well, don't you Jakub?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 16, 2015)

Just LOL Deus!!

It ain't new and people on t'other DSF report it's not very nice to eat anyway, sort of slimy.  Yukkkk !


----------



## Aoife (Mar 16, 2015)

I love pasta and SPAM!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2015)

Aoife said:


> I love pasta and SPAM!



Sounds like a cheap date!


----------

